# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Китайская бабушка. 2009

## Lampada

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...88%D0%BA%D0%B0

----------


## Lampada

_Паровоз летел, колеса тёрлися, 
вы не ждали нас, а мы припёрлися   _ 
Не уходи, побудь со мною,
Здесь так отрадно, так све-етло.
Я поцелуями покрою
Уста и очи, и чело.
Я поцелуями-и-и покрою
Уста и очи, и чело.
Побудь со мной, побудь со мной. 
Не уходи, побудь со мною,
Я так давно тебя люблю,
Тебя я лаской огневою
И обожгу, и утомлю.
Тебя я лаской о-о-огневою
И обожгу, и утомлю.
Побудь со мной, побудь со мной.     _За окном черемуха колышется, Распуская лепестки свои. У реки знакомый голос слышится Да поют всю ночку соловьи._  _Сердце девичье забилось радостно...
Как свежо, как хорошо в саду!
Жди меня, мой ласковый, мой сладостный,
Я в заветный час к тебе приду._

----------

